# Limit on Pompano



## mavperez (Jul 27, 2008)

Hello, been reading reports and other information on this forum for some time. So, I thought I'd return the favor. Fished in Destin off Sandpiper Cove today. Started at 7:30a and caught our limit by 12:30p. Small but proud for a newbie. We released 2 others as they were not large enough. We caught sand fleas; small but effective. Overall, a good day.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Very nice ! Thanks for the report !


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

Great catch. Did you have the green algae/slime there?


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Good gawd.


----------



## mavperez (Jul 27, 2008)

IrishBlessing, there was a little bit of sea weed, water was a little murky due to backwash from the bay. But, it ebbed and flowed with tide change. Morning was best. I heard 1 or 2 more were caught after we left. Seemed we hit it just right. 
Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Grats on your limiting! Nice pomps there


----------



## Salt4Lifer (Jun 1, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Congrats and awesome job!!!!!


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

Congrats! That's a bunch of good eating!


----------



## UTGrad (Feb 23, 2014)

Slap the dog and spit in the fire that's a might fine helping of pomps (I'm from Tennessee)


----------

